# Worried about 9-11?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

9-11 is quickly approaching, and I have heard on the news that some Intelligence experts are saying that they have heard rumors of something "big" is going to happen. Although not really "worried" about it, I am a little concerned and think that I will stay away from large malls on that day, although I hardly ever go there anyway.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

9-11 sounds like a good day to plan a at home BBQ and drink some american brevages and eat lots of pork


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I pray nothing happens, but if the "bad guys" are planning on doing something, and want to do it on 9-11, it would be hard for me to see a better opportunity than this year. With wide open borders, and a president that simply refuses to remove his head from his rectum, how could it get any easier?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> 9-11 sounds like a good day to plan a at home BBQ and drink some american brevages and eat lots of pork


Well I'll pass on the swine,but I'll dip my boolits in it's blood


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

It feels like there is something in the air. I am not overly worried about 9-11 but I will be keeping both eyes peeled for odd behavior.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Isn't there a "threat" every year a few weeks before 9/11 anniversary? ISIS proved to be very smart, they are likely to strike when US government is least prepared, IMHO


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There are reports that ISIS is coordinating with the drug cartels just across the border from El Paso to bring car bombs into Texas to detonate on 9-11.
That's my only fear at this point, since our president won't give a rat's ass.
I'm far enough from the border that I'm not afraid for my own life, but *NOBODY* messes with Texas...


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

If they attack it wouldn't be a surprise, I think most of us reading this would be ready to hunker down and be ready for worst...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> There are reports that ISIS is coordinating with the drug cartels just across the border from El Paso to bring car bombs into Texas to detonate on 9-11.
> That's my only fear at this point, since our president won't give a rat's ass.
> I'm far enough from the border that I'm not afraid for my own life, but *NOBODY* messes with Texas...


I've heard this from multiple sources as well. Political and military.

The fact that I've heard it a lot tends to sway me towards it not happening, but it would make a lot of sense given the ridiculous nature of our borders right now.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Isn't there a "threat" every year a few weeks before 9/11 anniversary? ISIS proved to be very smart, they are likely to strike when US government is least prepared, IMHO


Your logic is sound, TorontoGal, . . . but you have to remember, . . . these inbred maggots do not work on logic, . . . and the only thing that would set off their "joy boy" bells more than the World Trade Center towers going down, . . . would be to do again, . . . with a bigger bang, . . . on the same day.

I mean, . . . take a look, . . . the Muslim religion is so stupid, . . . one of their most revered holidays is when one of their caliphs got whacked, . . . so they commemorate the holiday by beating themselves in the head with a metal rod, dull sword, or pipe, . . . then parade around with blood streaming down their faces like they are some kind of martyr or something.

They play the "date" game, . . . the "offended" game, . . . the "disrespected" game, . . . and the "lets celebrate the destruction of the west" game, . . . all to the hilt.

I'll be very careful about being in any place on the 11th that would be a large gathering of people, . . . just to keep my old ugly self safe.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm stoked up on bacon and bullets. Lol.. Ok maybe I need so more bacon. 

Not worried. If it happens it will happen. This country has turned weak with the current admin and therefore only reactionary. That's his strategy. It's only a matter if time. But as Japan found out, don't wake the sleeping giant. Then again, as I say that, the Muslims are attacking the country already without firing a shot by using our own systems/laws and "political correctness".


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Russians lived through this with Chechens and all of their tourist fighters, now they are a lot smarter, more organized and very well funded. ISIS has nothing to lose and everything to gain, every step they make from this moment on will be all about making their own history, I highly doubt they care as much about 9/11 as we do. 
Being careful is important, you are absolutely right.

I know this seems like bad timing but in my opinion, Obama has to talk with Putin about ISIS and unite with Russia to fight them, Putin is the only leader who has proven himself in this category.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

With all thats going on in the world right now,especially with the muslimes,I think there is a justifiable reason to be concerned about this date.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am more concerned with how our government will react against us when we are attacked by them.

The border situation was created by our government, ISIS was created by our government; combining these things with the ability to look back and see the monstrous infringement on our rights after 9/11/2001, and I have to wonder. We all should stop and look around.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ISIS is not only American government's fault, it all started with Russians sticking their noses into Afghanistan in 1979 and not leaving for 10-15 years, screwing up Chechnia and Dagestan, long history of mistakes.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I disagree with blaming the government this time.

Simply put, our government has been screwing us over for years, and we haven't banded together and started beheading people. These people were already out there. The foundation for this was laid a long time before we arrived.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> ISIS is not only American government's fault, it all started with Russians sticking their noses into Afghanistan in 1979 and not leaving for 10-15 years, screwing up Chechnia and Dagestan, long history of mistakes.


True, but it is recent history where we see that this administration funded and gave training to this monster. At best, one might suggest it was an accidental creation by a doofus administration, but I don't think so. This administration has had its fingers everywhere a dictator has been deposed, only to be replaced by the Islamists, and this administration has supported the Islamists at every turn.

Were this administration led by Carter, I might agree it is nothing more but the product of a bumbler. That this administration is led by a Muslim-at-heart, I have trouble seeing this as being unintended consequences.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I disagree with blaming the government this time.
> 
> Simply put, our government has been screwing us over for years, and we haven't banded together and started beheading people. These people were already out there. The foundation for this was laid a long time before we arrived.


Yes, but it was this government that worked hard to remove the chains that bound them.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is the perfect moment for US and Russia to repair their relationship if they have any hope in controlling the spread of ISIS, in my mind, this is the only way.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

> Islamist militias in Libya took control of nearly a dozen commercial jetliners last month, and western intelligence agencies recently issued a warning that the jets could be used in terrorist attacks across North Africa.


http://freebeacon.com/national-secu...ise-fears-of-suicide-airliner-attacks-on-911/

we shall see.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> http://freebeacon.com/national-secu...ise-fears-of-suicide-airliner-attacks-on-911/
> 
> we shall see.


Thanks, MI! A very informative article.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Isn't there a "threat" every year a few weeks before 9/11 anniversary? ISIS proved to be very smart, they are likely to strike when US government is least prepared, IMHO


I think you are right on this one . They expect heighten security around 9-11 So they will wait until things relax a bit. 
That said 9-11 is on thirsty Thursday so burgers on the BBQ and wine with the wife.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Denton said:


> I am more concerned with how our government will react against us when we are attacked by them.
> 
> The border situation was created by our government, ISIS was created by our government; combining these things with the ability to look back and see the monstrous infringement on our rights after 9/11/2001, and I have to wonder. We all should stop and look around.


"Good evening my fellow Americans. Due to the horrific terrorist attack on our country and the threat of unidentified cells still at large I have ordered travel restrictions, kerfews, and national guard checkpoints throughout the land to keep you safe until this threat is over. Good night." Thats how they will react!


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Never let a good crisis - or whatever - go to waste. The gov would milk any incident for all they can get.... martial law, suspend 2nd amendment, add a few more provisions to the much loved Patriot Act. Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of .... the gov! I do worry about an attack on a soft target such as a gun free zone school.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The only thing that worries me about 9-11 is the federal government, we never know what they will do or cause to happen next. Actually I'm concerned 24/7, 365 days a year about the government, all branches of it, they all suck and can NOT be trusted!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

oldgrouch said:


> Never let a good crisis - or whatever - go to waste. The gov would milk any incident for all they can get.... martial law, suspend 2nd amendment, add a few more provisions to the much loved Patriot Act. Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of .... the gov! I do worry about an attack on a soft target such as a gun free zone school.


OldGrouch makes an excellent point.
ISIS is a "terrorist" group, despite Rueters stating "one country's terrorist is another country's patriot" hogwash.
IF there is a attack on 9-11 it will be aimed at innocent people, a traffic jam, buildings, water supply, grid, etc.
They will not engage directly. However, if you have a COEXIST bumper sticker they may ask your cooperation to use your car to blowup an infidels hospital... How sweet.

They need not test our resolve ... They are after the sheeple.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anybody know if Obumer will be in DC on 9-11. I'll bet he won't! He probably won't even be in a large city.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Not worried in the least ... but I am prepared.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> This is the perfect moment for US and Russia to repair their relationship if they have any hope in controlling the spread of ISIS, in my mind, this is the only way.


Putin believes Obama to be a spineless drivel head ... and he's right.

Putin would only deal with Obama if he feels there is an advantage to be gained.

Anyone ever wonder what the deal was with Putin that Obama was caught alluding to just prior to the last election?


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> I am more concerned with how our government will react against us when we are attacked by them.
> 
> The border situation was created by our government, ISIS was created by our government; combining these things with the ability to look back and see the monstrous infringement on our rights after 9/11/2001, and I have to wonder. We all should stop and look around.


This. America has changed a lot in a very short amount of time.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Missing Libyan Jetliners Raise Fears of Suicide Airliner Attacks on 9/11 | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> we shall see.


Why is it that everywhere the USA military goes, it turns into complete chaos when they leave?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

mcangus said:


> Why is it that everywhere the USA military goes, it turns into complete chaos when they leave?


A thought, it was chaos before the USA got involved, while the USA was involved, and when the USA left, only difference is the why media reported it


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Anybody else think Assad is better than anything or one who would replace him? As much as I dislike deals with the devil, bombing ISIS in Syria seems like the best solution even if it solidifies the current regimes power. Every time we remove or allow the removal of a Middle Eastern regime the one that replaces it is worse than the last.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Anybody else think Assad is better than anything or one who would replace him? As much as I dislike deals with the devil, bombing ISIS in Syria seems like the best solution even if it solidifies the current regimes power. Every time we remove or allow the removal of a Middle Eastern regime the one that replaces it is worse than the last.


As I said, Islamists have taken over every single place the U.S. removed the dictator. Only Egypt took the country back, but only because the military has ultimate control. If we all remember, Obama got really mad at the Egyptian military for removing the Muslim Brotherhood from power.

Again...Obama got really mad when the Egyptian military removed the Muslim Brotherhood from power. _Obama wanted the Muslim Brotherhood in control of Egypt_.

This seems as clear as a bell. At least to me. I can't understand why the vast majority of the population can't see this.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> There are reports that ISIS is coordinating with the drug cartels just across the border from El Paso to bring car bombs into Texas to detonate on 9-11.
> That's my only fear at this point, since our president won't give a rat's ass.
> I'm far enough from the border that I'm not afraid for my own life, but *NOBODY* messes with Texas...


I hate to say it, but maybe that is what it take to finally close the border.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Would it be possible for them to change up the planes electronics and tail numbers etc. Where they could fly a plane load of jihadis to a large airport for a Mumbai style attack? That is a terrifying scenario...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

2000ShadowACE said:


> I hate to say it, but maybe that is what it take to finally close the border.


My fear is that this is the reason the border was left so porous in the first place.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Would it be possible for them to change up the planes electronics and tail numbers etc. Where they could fly a plane load of jihadis to a large airport for a Mumbai style attack? That is a terrifying scenario...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the only Mumbai attack that was in a transportation area was at the Terminus?

I mean maybe, but I just don't see the tactical benefit of making such a high risk entry. They could just come through the front doors of an airport and do as much if not more damage, whereas if there was even the slightest suspicion of a plane not being what it was supposed to be, they could have it locked down on the runway far away from civilians.

The threats in El Paso seem more legit, but they're so well known at this point you'd almost have to be an idiot to follow through... not out of the realm of possibility, but I guess it all depends on the plan.

I think the real threat is the recruiting program they have going on right now. Anybody with half a brain knows attacking us on our own soil is only going to be a flesh wound at best. Ever played Risk? You don't go after the juggernaut until you've taken down his neighbors and cut off his support.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A flesh wound yes. But it would be very effective at sending the message. When I used the Mumbai attack as an example I was talking about a group of heavily armed fighters on an Infidel killing spree. We all know they are already here in the US. They are watching and waiting patiently for the orders to come.

You're probably right about the plane thing. Too hard and complicated to pull off. It was just a horrible possibility I imagined: a plane load of terrorists with aks and rpgs disembarking at an airport to rain down death and destruction.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> A flesh wound yes. But it would be very effective at sending the message. When I used the Mumbai attack as an example I was talking about a group of heavily armed fighters on an Infidel killing spree. We all know they are already here in the US. They are watching and waiting patiently for the orders to come.
> 
> You're probably right about the plane thing. Too hard and complicated to pull off. It was just a horrible possibility I imagined: a plane load of terrorists with aks and rpgs disembarking at an airport to rain down death and destruction.


I'm sure this administration would excuse them as being misguided. They would probably say if only we paid $15/hr at McDonalds, other countries wouldn't hate us so much. Then Obama would say something like, "Fore!"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

mcangus said:


> Why is it that everywhere the USA military goes, it turns into complete chaos when they leave?


First off it was most likely a shit hole before the USA Military got there, which is why the USA Military probably went there in the first place. Most of these people are incapable of improving their shit holes after our Great Military leaves.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I had heard it said in the past that where ever the US military went they left two things, bases and babies.

This is no longer true, we are no longer the stabilizing force in the regions we send troops. We have adopted a policy of nation building with "free" elections.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> I had heard it said in the past that where ever the US military went they left two things, bases and babies.
> 
> This is no longer true, we are no longer the stabilizing force in the regions we send troops. We have adopted a policy of nation building with "free" elections.


I notice you didn't say anything about the babies.

'Murrica. Makin' babies, and kickin ass.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Your logic is sound, TorontoGal, . . . but you have to remember, . . . these inbred maggots do not work on logic, . . . and the only thing that would set off their "joy boy" bells more than the World Trade Center towers going down, . . . would be to do again, . . . with a bigger bang, . . . on the same day.
> 
> I mean, . . . take a look, . . . the Muslim religion is so stupid, . . . one of their most revered holidays is when one of their caliphs got whacked, . . . so they commemorate the holiday by beating themselves in the head with a metal rod, dull sword, or pipe, . . . then parade around with blood streaming down their faces like they are some kind of martyr or something.
> 
> ...


This is true but that's only part of the muslim religion. There are two main parts the Shuni and Shea (I'm not sure how to spell them) only one of those groups do that. The other is more logical and reasonable.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> This is true but that's only part of the muslim religion. There are two main parts the Shuni and Shea (I'm not sure how to spell them) only one of those groups do that. The other is more logical and reasonable.


Really? One is more logical and reasonable? The Shiites are what the Iranians are. The Sunnis is what ISIS is. Which one is "logical and reasonable"?


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Really? One is more logical and reasonable? The Shiites are what the Iranians are. The Sunnis is what ISIS is. Which one is "logical and reasonable"?


If I'm not mistaken the members of the violent group are the extremist, and they are all across the middle east.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

firefighter72 said:


> If I'm not mistaken the members of the violent group are the extremist, and they are all across the middle east.


Islam is extreme, not certain groups within.
Take note of the nations that are Islamic. Note the condition of the non-Muslims


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Islam is extreme, not certain groups within.
> Take note of the nations that are Islamic. Note the condition of the non-Muslims


Islam is just another man made religion(like all the other religions), and we have Muslims here in the US.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> I had heard it said in the past that where ever the US military went they left two things, bases and babies.
> 
> This is no longer true, we are no longer the stabilizing force in the regions we send troops. We have adopted a policy of nation building with "free" elections.





dannydefense said:


> I notice you didn't say anything about the babies.
> 
> 'Murrica. Makin' babies, and kickin ass.


Well.... I did not want to be disrespectful there are a lot of vets on this forum but young men (especially Americans) like to wet willie often.

I worked with a Nam vet (Marine Corp) who used to tell me when he first got to Nam they where getting laid for a pack of cigarettes until the Army showed up and started giving them money. That guy was funny as hell.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Isn't there a "threat" every year a few weeks before 9/11 anniversary? ISIS proved to be very smart, they are likely to strike when US government is least prepared, IMHO


Unfortunately, with our current "government" that is all of the time. :-(


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

firefighter72 said:


> Islam is just another man made religion(like all the other religions), and we have Muslims here in the US.


Not the point, but an opinion of religion as a whole. I have a differing opinion, anyway.

Yes, we have Muslims in this country. What is the point you are making?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Islam is just another man made religion(like all the other religions), and we have Muslims here in the US.


Yes, I am pretty sure that everyone is aware that we have Muslims here in the U.S., which is just another reason we might be concerned about 9-11. The last estimate that I heard is that there are about 100 terrorists in ISIS with U.S. Passports.

As for your statement about religion, save it for another thread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> This is true but that's only part of the muslim religion. There are two main parts the Shuni and Shea (I'm not sure how to spell them) only one of those groups do that. The other is more logical and reasonable.


FF72,
Nothing about muslimes or this islam BS is logical or reasonable. The men are woman hating, homosexual, pedophilia practicing, violent prone, evil doers who want to convert you or kill you. islam is a Socio-Political ideology of world domination. Most of the men are cowards. You never hear about a muslime in a fight man to man. It is always in groups and usually against women and children. Their shit has been flowing since the 7th century. They are not going away and will continue to cause problems especially since the world is a much smaller place with technology and ease of movement. They have screwed up most areas that they inhabit with their filth and disgustness. If you can convert them to Christianity, do so.

Do you not read any of my posts ever?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

This was on DrudgeReport 3rd column, 1/2 way down.

U.S. Confirms ISIL Planning Infiltration of U.S. Southern Border | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If not today then some future 9-11. They will try. 

Islam is NOT like other religions. No other major religion teaches that it's followers SHOULD kill others who won't convert to their religion. No other religion teaches it's followers that they SHOULD enslave the wives and children of "non-believers". No other religion teaches it's followers that any promise, oath, contract made with non-believers is not binding and it is okay to break said promise, oath, or contract. No other religion teaches it's followers that they should act friendly with non-believers until such time as they can take control. 

Let me sum it up. If you are not a Muslim and will not convert to Islam, then they religion tells them to kill you. If you are not a Muslim and will not convert to Islam then they believe that they not only have the right but should enslave your wife and children, including using them for sex slaves. If you are not a Muslim then they believe that it is alright to break any promise/oath that they have made with you. And finally if they are Muslim and you are not, you cannot trust them if they act like your friends. Their religion teaches them that they should act friendly towards you until such time that they can come into power. 

If you aren't at least a little wary of Muslims being around you then you are either ignorant of their religion or are fooling yourself. One mistake that many people make is that they think that everyone thinks and looks at things the same way they do.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> 9-11 is quickly approaching, and I have heard on the news that some Intelligence experts are saying that they have heard rumors of something "big" is going to happen. Although not really "worried" about it, I am a little concerned and think that I will stay away from large malls on that day, although I hardly ever go there anyway.


I understand what you are saying but with that comment, they have already won. I am continuing to live as normal, going to places I normally go, but the "air of fear" is exactly what they want to create. I will just proceed with my EDC and be aware of my surrounding environment.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmmm....I think tending to personal safety is important, mass public events without a band were never really my first choice. 
I lured all my out of town to the farm with promises of feasting and utter disdain for scuzlam. At least until after prime "show time" for oscumma
There's rumors about planned net and power outages around the country today.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Not the point, but an opinion of religion as a whole. I have a differing opinion, anyway.
> 
> Yes, we have Muslims in this country. What is the point you are making?


My point is not every muslim is a chritian, jew, or what ever religion hating terrorist. If that was the case there would be much more muslim related crime. Plus we would have no help from muslim counties. These groups of muslims who kill and spread propaganda are just like any other extremist group like; the KKK or west burro baptist. They tell people if you do this you will get 72 vigians or if they don't agree with you then they are wrong and it's ok to do this that or the other thing. We have those as well just not as extreme.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Worried no Obama is in charge . He has those Islamic ..... on the run they would never attack American with that bad boy in the Kings chair.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> FF72,
> Nothing about muslimes or this islam BS is logical or reasonable. The men are woman hating, homosexual, pedophilia practicing, violent prone, evil doers who want to convert you or kill you. islam is a Socio-Political ideology of world domination. Most of the men are cowards. You never hear about a muslime in a fight man to man. It is always in groups and usually against women and children. Their shit has been flowing since the 7th century. They are not going away and will continue to cause problems especially since the world is a much smaller place with technology and ease of movement. They have screwed up most areas that they inhabit with their filth and disgustness. If you can convert them to Christianity, do so.
> 
> Do you not read any of my posts ever?


I don't think that's right. I do think muslims can be logical its just the extremist that aren't. If none of them are reasonable/logical then how did the famous lone survivor well survive? I think it's just a lack of respect/understanding of one another.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> My point is not every muslim is a chritian, jew, or what ever religion hating terrorist. If that was the case there would be much more muslim related crime. Plus we would have no help from muslim counties. These groups of muslims who kill and spread propaganda are just like any other extremist group like; the KKK or west burro baptist. They tell people if you do this you will get 72 vigians or if they don't agree with you then they are wrong and it's ok to do this that or the other thing. We have those as well just not as extreme.


There are no good Muslims. There are only Muslims that kill, rape and pillage and the Muslims that finance other Muslims to kill, rape and pillage.

On Muslim related crime... Have you been to Detroit or Minneapolis recently? How much more crime do you want?

If I had my druthers, I would not even let Muslims come to North America on vacation.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not sure what he said, school must be getting to him


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Inor said:


> There are no good Muslims. There are only Muslims that kill, rape and pillage and the Muslims that finance other Muslims to kill, rape and pillage.
> 
> On Muslim related crime... Have you been to Detroit or Minneapolis recently? How much more crime do you want?
> 
> If I had my druthers, I would not even let Muslims come to North America on vacation.


Okay if there are only muslims who kill rape and so on, then explain why the muslim who saved the navy seal (lone survivor)?


----------

